
How to motivate people not only to look at online ads but also to give you feedback on those ads - amichail

======
amichail
Just adapt <http://listengame.org> to advertising.

------
yaacovtp
Take a look at what squidoo.com has been doing with ads. They let users
up/down vote ads.

